# dear Wimminz ....



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

thinking of youse 


(from the Brooks '08 catalogue)


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I want one!


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Andrea138 said:


> I want one!


Is he for sale? Does he come in an older yet distinguished model?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

snapdragen said:


> Is he for sale? Does he come in an older yet distinguished model?


Why, yes, and yes. PM me for particulars....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice uh....saddle.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Why does he remind me of Jamie Lee Curtis...with a 5 o'clock shadow?


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

theBreeze said:


> Why does he remind me of Jamie Lee Curtis...with a 5 o'clock shadow?


Wow, so true, so true. Keen eye my friend.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Here is older and more distinguished model?*



snapdragen said:


> Is he for sale? Does he come in an older yet distinguished model?



Maybe not that distguished? But the streamers are a nice touch.


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

Damn. I did a double take. In that first pic, it almost appears as if there is no top tube or down tube on that bike!!! :shocked:


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

eddy said:


> Damn. I did a double take. In that first pic, it almost appears as if there is no top tube or down tube on that bike!!! :shocked:


Holy testicles- you're right!!!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Yikes, though Harrison Ford is more my type that guy is pretty hot because of his accessories....
I'm heading for the Brooks Catalogue now; cheers
Thanks Spirito


----------

